# news wire: RICHT RESIGNS



## RipperIII (Oct 13, 2009)

"...having enjoyed his summer internship at Carpets of Dalton, Mark Richt has resigned his position as head football Coach of The University of Georgia Football program effective immediately, in order to pick up where he left off selling rugs and floor coverings,...said the former Coach Richt,...my football team gets walked over as much as these fine carpets, but here I don't have to listen to all my disgruntled fans...."

Film at eleven


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 13, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> "...having enjoyed his summer internship at Carpets of Dalton, Mark Richt has resigned his position as head football Coach of The University of Georgia Football program effective immediately, in order to pick up where he left off selling rugs and floor coverings,...said the former Coach Richt,...my football team gets walked over as much as these fine carpets, but here I don't have to listen to all my disgruntled fans...."
> 
> Film at eleven



and saban is flirting with going back to the nfl, or possibly going to another sec west school.

film at 6.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 13, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> and saban is flirting with going back to the nfl, or possibly going to another sec west school.
> 
> film at 6.



Difference is that the NFL or another SEC West school would be a step down in Saban's career.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 13, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Difference is that the NFL or another SEC West school would be a step down in Saban's career.



 He accomplished more at another SECW school


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't know why I even bothered to read this idiocy.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 13, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Difference is that the NFL or another SEC West school would be a step down in Saban's career.



one word- money.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 13, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> He accomplished more at another SECW school



I am not sure but I think he was there 3 years before his major accomplishment. Guess what Smoke, this is his third year at Bama. To Be continued.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 13, 2009)

Actually smoke, it was in his 4th year at LSU that he won the NC. First 2 seasons he had a total of 18 wins at LSU where at Bama he has 19 in his first 2 seasons. Give the man time. It is all part of "The Process".


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 13, 2009)

fairhope said:


> I am not sure but I think he was there 3 years before his major accomplishment. Guess what Smoke, this is his third year at Bama. To Be continued.



......and it's just a matter of time.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 13, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> ......and it's just a matter of time.



Well I hope so..


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 13, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Well I hope so..



FWIW I think yall are the best team in the country.  That doesn't make me happy at all but it is what it is.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 13, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> FWIW I think yall are the best team in the country.  That doesn't make me happy at all but it is what it is.



I appreciate the kind words and I think you may be right in some regards. I really don't like watching polls and being #1 or #2 right now just doesn't matter to me. Florida will remain #1 until they lose and that is the way it should be. I realize that as long as Bama takes care of business the way they are capable of taking care of business we should be fine in the final poll which is all that really matters. Like I have said before, anything can happen on a given Saturday in the SEC. Luck and timing play more of a role than people want to think.


----------



## kevina (Oct 13, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> ......and it's just a matter of time.



For a NC? I have been laying low. The dung can hit the fan on any given Saturday.

RTR!


----------



## kevina (Oct 13, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Luck and timing play more of a role than people want to think.



Don't forget injuries.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 13, 2009)

be careful what u wish for because ya might get it


----------



## kevina (Oct 13, 2009)

paddlin samurai said:


> be careful what u wish for because ya might get it



????
Who is wishing and wishing for what?


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 13, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't know why I even bothered to read this idiocy.


...because you just can't help your self


----------



## irishleprechaun (Oct 13, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> ...because you just can't help your self



x2




Also, Carolina stops a mud hole in Bama Saturday news at......










































never.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't know why I even bothered to read this idiocy.


 

Just consider the source... Andy had Barney... Fred had Lamont.. Lavern had Shirley and we have Gomer...  Ripper only wishes we would get rid of Richt, along with a lot of people..


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 13, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just consider the source... Andy had Barney... Fred had Lamont.. Lavern had Shirley and we have Gomer...  Ripper only wishes we would get rid of Richt, along with a lot of people..


 

Yeah, I'm  Gomer,...you're Pyle


I could care less who you have as Coach, I find it interesting that Willie/Bo get tossed to the wolves and Richt passes unscathed,...just what do you guys think Richt's job is?


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 13, 2009)

...p.s. I like Ol Richt, just asking the question that needs to be asked...and having a little fun at dawgs expense.
Vandy is a "must" win...play well, gain some confidence and who knows you guys may finish better than you think.


----------



## riprap (Oct 13, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Difference is that the NFL or another SEC West school would be a step down in Saban's career.



Good coaches win in both. Never saw Jimmy Johnson go back DOWN.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 13, 2009)

UGA beats Vandy, UK, TnTech, and either AUB/GT or both to finish out the year


----------



## riprap (Oct 13, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> UGA beats Vandy, UK, TnTech, and either AUB/GT or both to finish out the year



Looks like its going to be the Big Lots Bowl on Dec. 12 @ 9:30 a.m., I can't wait.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 13, 2009)

If we finish out the season at 8-4, I think I would call that pretty good given the state of panic that the Dawg Nation is in right now...of course that is a best case scenario, but it is very possible


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 13, 2009)

riprap said:


> Good coaches win in both. Never saw Jimmy Johnson go back DOWN.



Not always the case. All depends on how much control a NFL coach has on personel. College coaches are able to recruit their own personel for their offense and defense and good coaches sometimes are good recruiters. You just can't go out in the NFL and get all the players you need for your style of coaching. Steve Spurrier is a good coach that didn't make it in the NFL.


----------



## riprap (Oct 13, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Not always the case. All depends on how much control a NFL coach has on personel. College coaches are able to recruit their own personel for their offense and defense and good coaches sometimes are good recruiters. You just can't go out in the NFL and get all the players you need for your style of coaching. Steve Spurrier is a good coach that didn't make it in the NFL.



Looks like there have been only two to win a super bowl and national title. Barry Switzer and Jimmy Johnson. Probably only JJ. Barry didn't have to do much. That to me would have to be the ultimate goal for a coach.


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Oct 13, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> "...having enjoyed his summer internship at Carpets of Dalton, Mark Richt has resigned his position as head football Coach of The University of Georgia Football program effective immediately, in order to pick up where he left off selling rugs and floor coverings,...said the former Coach Richt,...my football team gets walked over as much as these fine carpets, but here I don't have to listen to all my disgruntled fans...."
> 
> Film at eleven


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 13, 2009)

riprap said:


> Looks like there have been only two to win a super bowl and national title. Barry Switzer and Jimmy Johnson. Probably only JJ. Barry didn't have to do much. That to me would have to be the ultimate goal for a coach.



Don't know about ultimate goal,...
Bear and Joe Pa both had HUGE offers( at the time) and refused to leave


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 14, 2009)

Man... Ole Ripper, you used to be nothing but a pot stirrer then you came back and actually added something to the conversation for a while and now you're back to pot stirring. What's up with that? 

And you bammers can pile on Richt all you like but getting caught cheating under Stallings and Dubose, Franchione leaving you for A&M, Mike Price getting caught in a hotel room with prostitutes and a school credit card, having to forfeit 21 wins, and Nick Saban losing to La Monroe (not to mention Utah) are all still recent history fellas.


----------



## Wounded Knee (Oct 14, 2009)

I'd like to know where all these Bama fans get off claiming they are the best team in the country...Based on what?Other than being a Bama fan.... Just what facts do you have to support this theory? You got a great defense but its not ranked number one. Your offense is not even top 5.Its one thing to say we think we can play with anybody in the country but to say half way into the season we are the best? Last year you guys acted surprised you did so well and were just happy making it to Atlanta.You might wanna take the same approach this year....


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2009)

Wounded Knee said:


> I'd like to know where all these Bama fans get off claiming they are the best team in the country...Based on what?Other than being a Bama fan.... Just what facts do you have to support this theory? You got a great defense but its not ranked number one. Your offense is not even top 5.Its one thing to say we think we can play with anybody in the country but to say half way into the season we are the best? Last year you guys acted surprised you did so well and were just happy making it to Atlanta.You might wanna take the same approach this year....



Did I say "best team in the Country?"


----------



## tanteaux (Oct 14, 2009)

Wounded Knee said:


> I'd like to know where all these Bama fans get off claiming they are the best team in the country...Based on what?



Cause the is.  They win the SEC this year.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Man... Ole Ripper, you used to be nothing but a pot stirrer then you came back and actually added something to the conversation for a while and now you're back to pot stirring. What's up with that?
> 
> And you bammers can pile on Richt all you like but getting caught cheating under Stallings and Dubose, Franchione leaving you for A&M, Mike Price getting caught in a hotel room with prostitutes and a school credit card, having to forfeit 21 wins, and Nick Saban losing to La Monroe (not to mention Utah) are all still recent history fellas.



Come on Greeney, just a  little humor...and you don't think there are UGA fans out there who see these commercials and think the same thing?
Look this is only my second season on this forum, last season especially_ before_ the season, this forum was chock full of Bama slammers,....not just dawg fans slammin bama, vols, gators Aubbies et. al. but dawgs primarily. You guys were slammin Saban, emphasizing our negative history and squelching our positive history as "irrelevant" (richly ironic)
If you are going to include Stallings as recent, then you have to include our '92 NC...which is more than UGA has accomplished (with out scholarship reductions)
p.s. as far as Stallings "cheating",... a player had a short conversation with an agent after the sugar bowl and Stallings failed to report it...how does that "enhance" a team? Gene Jelks fiasco happened under another Coaches watch,..which by the way Reggie bush did the exact same thing at USC....what happened there? It also happened at ND and is published in a book by a former player,...what happened there?
Yep, we've suffered through some miserable years...and we've taken the cheap shots and junk thrown around here, so forgive us if we return just a portion.
Many of you dawg fans speak of CMR in almost the same reverent tone as many BAMA fans speak of Coach Bryant...that to me is humorous
I do stir the pot...it's fun, and I do add to the conversation, it's just that some of you don't like what I have to say
I guess you didn't read the P. s. after my initial post.
anyway its all good


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 14, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> ...p.s. I like Ol Richt, just asking the question that needs to be asked...and having a little fun at dawgs expense.
> Vandy is a "must" win...play well, gain some confidence and who knows you guys may finish better than you think.



If your program suddenly started declining would you automatically demand that the head coach be fired or would you just want some staff changes first?


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 14, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> Come on Greeney, just a  little humor...and you don't think there are UGA fans out there who see these commercials and think the same thing?
> Look this is only my second season on this forum, last season especially_ before_ the season, this forum was chock full of Bama slammers,....not just dawg fans slammin bama, vols, gators Aubbies et. al. but dawgs primarily. You guys were slammin Saban, emphasizing our negative history and squelching our positive history as "irrelevant" (richly ironic)
> If you are going to include Stallings as recent, then you have to include our '92 NC...which is more than UGA has accomplished (with out scholarship reductions)
> p.s. as far as Stallings "cheating",... a player had a short conversation with an agent after the sugar bowl and Stallings failed to report it...how does that "enhance" a team? Gene Jelks fiasco happened under another Coaches watch,..which by the way Reggie bush did the exact same thing at USC....what happened there? It also happened at ND and is published in a book by a former player,...what happened there?
> ...



How should we talk about CMR?  Would it make us more enlightened if we threw him under the bus at this point?  I tend to think not.  But then again, I'm not a Bama fan.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2009)

If I was at the top and had one or two bad/disappointing years then no, but a heightend scrutiny would be applied to All personnel.
Richt has done well at UGA,...but no NC,...3 other SEC coaches have come in and won a NC during Richt's tenure, ...are you satisfied with that?
Richt, Donnan, Goff all had loads of NFL talent...but no NC, Richt came close, then failed miserably the next season.
Maybe you stick with him,...but if you are honest, you must give Richt some serious scrutiny, after all is said and done, it is his ultimate responsibility as to the success of the program...through his coordinators, staff and players...I know that I'm not contributing much to the discussion here,...just my two cents


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 14, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> How should we talk about CMR?  Would it make us more enlightened if we threw him under the bus at this point?  I tend to think not.  But then again, I'm not a Bama fan.



As i have mentioned in the past, I like CMR but feel that he has to make a move with his staff. I think he is good for College football and the SEC. He just has to stop being so darn loyal to these guys that are bringing him down. I would also like to add that the thread and posts which talk about Gruden had to get some of you guys thinking. He is a heck of a coach and there is no doubt in my mind that he would get it done at UGA.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 14, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> If your program suddenly started declining would youautomatically demand that the head coach be fired or would you just want some staff changes first?



In some ways, events at Georgia are eerily similar to the end of the Mike Shula era at Bama. NOTE: In no way, shape, or form was Mike Shula in the same class of coach as Richt. As the '06 year tanked after going 10-2 in '05, Shula was basically given the choice of firing assitants or else. He refused, and was canned. I really think he believed that the University would back down, but they didn't.
Nine years of living in Georgia has me pulling for the Dawgs when they are not playing us. I don't know how this will all play out, but i do hope things get turned around.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> How should we talk about CMR?  Would it make us more enlightened if we threw him under the bus at this point?  I tend to think not.  But then again, I'm not a Bama fan.



Nah, don't throw him under the bus,...just help him down from the pedestal you've put him upon


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> In some ways, events at Georgia are eerily similar to the end of the Mike Shula era at Bama. .... As the '06 year tanked after going 10-2 in '05, Shula was basically given the choice of firing assitants or else. He refused, and was canned. ...


Coach Shula came aboard when no one else would...that is how bad our situation was.
Coach Shula is a stand up guy, every bit the class act of Richt,...but not a good Coach at the Collegiate level.
Coach Shula was doomed to failure, he took a severely limited team (scholarship reductions) to a 10-2 inaugural season...it could only go down hill from there. Expectations were through the roof...and they came crashing down to reality symptomatic of a program in shambles and utter disarray. Saban cleaned house and took TOTAL control(which Bryant had)and the results thus far speak for themselves,...not saying that we will win another game but we are light years ahead of where we were just 3 seasons ago.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 14, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> If I was at the top and had one or two bad/disappointing years then no, but a heightend scrutiny would be applied to All personnel.
> Richt has done well at UGA,...but no NC,...3 other SEC coaches have come in and won a NC during Richt's tenure, ...are you satisfied with that?
> Richt, Donnan, Goff all had loads of NFL talent...but no NC, Richt came close, then failed miserably the next season.
> Maybe you stick with him,...but if you are honest, you must give Richt some serious scrutiny, after all is said and done, it is his ultimate responsibility as to the success of the program...through his coordinators, staff and players...I know that I'm not contributing much to the discussion here,...just my two cents




Why do you think CMR is not being scrutinized?  Have you been paying attention this forum since Saturday.  He is under scrutiny.  But there is chasm of difference between being under scrutiny and calling for somebody's head.  We all want him to make staff changes.  If he wasn't being scrutinized would all be sitting back saying, "No need for concern.  CMR wouldn't have these guys on staff if they weren't awsome.  CMR knows what to do and shouldn't be questioned." 

Does that sound anything like what's being posted?  I really don't see how you can read any of this as accepting mediocrity.  But I guess you might just be reading it the way you want to.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 14, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> Nah, don't throw him under the bus,...just help him down from the pedestal you've put him upon



...said the man as he threw a rock form the front porch of his glass house.


I don't know that a Bama fan has any room to talk about placing coaches on pedestals.  At Bama, Saban has yet to accomplish as much as CMR has at UGA but I'm pretty sure he's on a pedestal of his own.

Are we not calling for CMR to make changes?


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> ...said the man as he threw a rock form the front porch of his glass house.
> 
> 
> I don't know that a Bama fan has any room to talk about placing coaches on pedestals.  At Bama, Saban has yet to accomplish as much as CMR has at UGA but I'm pretty sure he's on a pedestal of his own.
> ...



yep,...he built it


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Oct 14, 2009)

*Appreciate all the concern for the plight of the Dawgs there Zipper*

I don't know about the rest of the Dawgnation,but I find it comforting to know that you have there best interest at heart.You must be a member of the UAACA


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Why do you think CMR is not being scrutinized?  Have you been paying attention this forum since Saturday.  He is under scrutiny.  But there is chasm of difference between being under scrutiny and calling for somebody's head.  We all want him to make staff changes.  If he wasn't being scrutinized would all be sitting back saying, "No need for concern.  CMR wouldn't have these guys on staff if they weren't awsome.  CMR knows what to do and shouldn't be questioned."
> 
> Does that sound anything like what's being posted?  I really don't see how you can read any of this as accepting mediocrity.  But I guess you might just be reading it the way you want to.



I do not see CMR being "scrutinized" I see him being "chastised" for not removing  Martinez/Bobo/QB/RB etc.....big difference. Does Richt have what it takes to assemble a staff, install a plan, motivate and lead the program to a NC? That is what I mean by "scrutiny"...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 14, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> yep,...he built it



CMR built his too  UGA was pathetic for 15 years before CMR rolled into town


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2009)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> I don't know about the rest of the Dawgnation,but I find it comforting to know that you have there best interest at heart.You must be a member of the UAACA


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> CMR built his too  UGA was pathetic for 15 years before CMR rolled into town



All right,...if you say so


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Oct 14, 2009)

RipperIII said:


>



Definately a member of the UAACA.Charter member probably.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2009)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Definately a member of the UAACA.Charter member probably.



for us unenlightened,...please spell it out...if you can


----------



## WPTC (Oct 14, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> "...having enjoyed his summer internship at Carpets of Dalton, Mark Richt has resigned his position as head football Coach of The University of Georgia Football program effective immediately, in order to pick up where he left off selling rugs and floor coverings,...said the former Coach Richt,...my football team gets walked over as much as these fine carpets, but here I don't have to listen to all my disgruntled fans...."
> 
> Film at eleven
> 
> too funny





Poor Richt Probably could'nt cut the mustard selling carpet either
Maybe we'll get lucky and he'll take the red head with him


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 14, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> I do not see CMR being "scrutinized" I see him being "chastised" for not removing  Martinez/Bobo/QB/RB etc.....big difference. Does Richt have what it takes to assemble a staff, install a plan, motivate and lead the program to a NC? That is what I mean by "scrutiny"...



More meaningless word salad from the Saban worshiping Bama homer.

Zipper never saw a hair that he didn't want to split.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 14, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> for us unenlightened,...please spell it out...if you can



This coming from the guy who didn't even know how to use the word analogy.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 14, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> All right,...if you say so



You're disagreeing with me....there's a shocker 

Please tell me how good of a program CMR stepped into...

Just for comparison....


Ray Goof - 46-34-1, 0-5 vs UT, 1-6 vs UF, 2-4-1 vs AUB, 5-2 vs GT, No SEC titles, 2-2 bowl record

Donnan - 40-19, 1-4 vs UT, 2-3 vs AUB, 1-4 vs UF, 2-3 vs GT, No SEC titles, 4-0 bowl record



So in the previous 12 years before he got to Athens, UGA was 86-53-1, 1-9 vs UT, 2-10 vs UF, 4-7-1 vs AUB, and 7-5 vs GT. No SEC titles and a 6-2 bowl record.

Since then.....

Richt - 85-25, 5-4 vs UT, 2-5 vs UF, 5-3 vs AUB, 7-1 vs GT, 3 SEC East titles, 2 SEC titles, 6-2 bowl record, 2-1 BCS bowl record

Yep, he's built his own pedestal in my opinion


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 14, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> You're disagreeing with me....there's a shocker
> 
> Please tell me how good of a program CMR stepped into...
> 
> ...



Oh those pesky facts.  I'm sure he won't let it get in between him and the alter he has built for Saban.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry SGD,...I absolutely used the word analogy correctly....please tell me you know the difference between Scrutiny and Chastise,...I know subtlety is a bit beyond your normal realm of movement but it has meaning...


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> You're disagreeing with me....there's a shocker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope not disagreeing,...if you think he is up on a pedestal, then so be it, I recognize that UGA has performed better with Richt than the previous two,...but he still hasn't gotten UGA to the top, so as well as he has done...not pedestal worthy not yet, maybe sometime, but again that is not for me to decide


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 14, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> nope not disagreeing,...if you think he is up on a pedestal, then so be it, I recognize that UGA has performed better with Richt than the previous two,...*but he still hasn't gotten UGA to the top, so as well as he has done...not pedestal worthy not yet, maybe sometime*, but again that is not for me to decide



neither has your Roman God Saban at Bama  Just don't want you to forget. Now he very may well this year, but he very well may not either. So what exactly makes him "pedestal" worthy at Bama? If I remember correctly, he hasn't done anything there yet that Richt hasn't accomplished in Athens....


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> neither has your Roman God Saban at Bama  Just don't want you to forget. Now he very may well this year, but he very well may not either. So what exactly makes him "pedestal" worthy at Bama? If I remember correctly, he hasn't done anything there yet that Richt hasn't accomplished in Athens....



...no, but he HAS done it,...and even you die hard dawgs cannot deny that in two (actually one) seasons, Saban has totally revived BAMA to a top 1 or 2 program to this point, surpassing UGA along the way.
Now, whether that continues or fades remains to be seen,...I don't have Saban on a pedestal just yet, but even Stevie Wonder can see what Saban has done thus far,...and project a little ways into the future.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 14, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> ...no, but he HAS done it,...and even you die hard dawgs cannot deny that in two (actually one) seasons, Saban has totally revived BAMA to a top 1 or 2 program to this point, surpassing UGA along the way.
> Now, whether that continues or fades remains to be seen,...I don't have Saban on a pedestal just yet, but even Stevie Wonder can see what Saban has done thus far,...and project a little ways into the future.



Remember when I got blasted for saying that some Bama fans seem to almost claim Saban's NC as their own?  This is what I was talking about.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 14, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> Sorry SGD,...I absolutely used the word analogy correctly....please tell me you know the difference between Scrutiny and Chastise,...I know subtlety is a bit beyond your normal realm of movement but it has meaning...



Nothing like pseudointelect.  Ok professor whatever you say.  In Ripperbonics I guess you did.

Hearing about subtlety from such a roaring, slobbering Bama homer cracks me up.  Keep em coming Mrs. Saban.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 14, 2009)

Think I'll just care whats going on with Bama and THW richt and ga... I could care less what decisions have to be made over there (even though some comments are irresistible )...If their faithful want him to stick around, then so be it..I for one would have second thoughts on wanting him... I hate that peaceful look on the sidelines during games that are imploding..


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Remember when I got blasted for saying that some Bama fans seem to almost claim Saban's NC as their own?  This is what I was talking about.




SGD you have no logic
Tell me please where I "claimed" Saban's LSU NC as BAMA's?
What part of "no" don't you understand?
Stating that Saban has done it before,...and to this point is in position to attempt it again is in NO way a claim of LSU's NC
I am slow myself, but I am beginning to understand that your use of the phrase "Word salad" is simply a feeble attempt by you to brush off what your clearly can not comprehend...


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nothing like pseudointelect.  Ok professor whatever you say.  In Ripperbonics I guess you did.
> 
> Hearing about subtlety from such a roaring, slobbering Bama homer cracks me up.  Keep em coming Mrs. Saban.



Oh,...my feelings are hurt SGD
calling names....when you can't effectively defend your position... sounds like a democrat to me 
Why don't you pull up the post to which you refer, so that we can all have a class on a) logic b) grammar 

Actually, please refrain,...it is a moot point and I don't want to bore everyone else on here


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 14, 2009)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I hate that peaceful look on the sidelines during games that are imploding..



this was discussed on talk radio yesterday and someone brought up the point that the bear didn't get all fired up on the sidelines either.  believe me, cmr lets those guys have it in the locker room.  just because he doesn't go crazy on the sidelines, doesn't mean that he doesn't have the fire.  i know sometimes the fans want to see it, but his calm demeanor, in my opinion, is a positive.  i'd rather see the position coaches or the dc getting all fired up and in the kids face, not cmr.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 14, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> this was discussed on talk radio yesterday and someone brought up the point that the bear didn't get all fired up on the sidelines either.  believe me, cmr lets those guys have it in the locker room.  just because he doesn't go crazy on the sidelines, doesn't mean that he doesn't have the fire.  i know sometimes the fans want to see it, but his calm demeanor, in my opinion, is a positive.  i'd rather see the position coaches or the dc getting all fired up and in the kids face, not cmr.



I loved the BEAR and the tradition he helped establish that continues for eternity at BAMA, but the comparison of the 2 coaches is far fetched..Richt should observe that obviously his coaches aren't "chewing some butt", then as the head coach, I would think he should step in and take over..If they get their little feelings hurt, then good !! Not everything has to happen behind closed doors. But, as stated before, if ya'll like it, then thats all that matters.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Oct 14, 2009)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Think I'll just care whats going on with Bama and THW richt and ga... I could care less what decisions have to be made over there (even though some comments are irresistible )...If their faithful want him to stick around, then so be it..I for one would have second thoughts on wanting him... I hate that peaceful look on the sidelines during games that are imploding..



Yet another charter member of the UAACA...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 14, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> ...no, but he HAS done it,...and even you die hard dawgs cannot deny that in two (actually one) seasons, Saban has totally revived BAMA to a top 1 or 2 program to this point, surpassing UGA along the way.
> Now, whether that continues or fades remains to be seen,...I don't have Saban on a pedestal just yet, but even Stevie Wonder can see what Saban has done thus far,...and project a little ways into the future.



Please tell me what he HAS done at Bama....Top 1 or 2 program? Says who? The AP because that's where they have you ranked right now? I'm sorry Rip, but while I agree that Bama is a great team right now, and probably the best team in the country at this point, they haven't done ANYTHING yet. Last year's team was great too, but again, nothing to show for it. They way you talk about Saban is the same thing UGA fans were getting slammed for regarding CMR. He completely resurrected the program and took them to the national level that UGA fans wanted, but it was laughable by other teams standards, so forgive me if I feel the same way towards you in this situation


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Please tell me what he HAS done at Bama....Top 1 or 2 program? Says who? The AP because that's where they have you ranked right now? I'm sorry Rip, but while I agree that Bama is a great team right now, and probably the best team in the country at this point, they haven't done ANYTHING yet. Last year's team was great too, but again, nothing to show for it. They way you talk about Saban is the same thing UGA fans were getting slammed for regarding CMR. He completely resurrected the program and took them to the national level that UGA fans wanted, but it was laughable by other teams standards, so forgive me if I feel the same way towards you in this situation


No problem Smoke, we'll just agree to disagree...
If you can't see the difference in the past 2 tide teams compared to three years ago, then nothing that i can point out will make any difference.
If 2 years from now, BAMA hasn't won or played for a NC,...I'll be the first one on here to eat crow and take my lumps


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 14, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> Oh,...my feelings are hurt SGD
> calling names....when you can't effectively defend your position... sounds like a democrat to me
> Why don't you pull up the post to which you refer, so that we can all have a class on a) logic b) grammar
> 
> Actually, please refrain,...it is a moot point and I don't want to bore everyone else on here



You don't want me to do that so I won't.  It really doesn't matter, it's just funny how clever you seem to think you are.  That along with the fact that you would rather die than admit you were wrong about something.

That slays me.  How highly you and one or two others think of yourselves.  I mean it's funny but it's hard to understand.

Do you deny that you're a homer?  I mean it seems like as far as you're concerned all things Bammer are perfect.  I love my team too but this nonsense about accusing us of putting Richt on a pedestal if pretty hypocritical.

I don't think anybody here is denying that yall are looking good under Saban.  Heck I told yall that I thought you were the best team in the country and you are so contrary that you tried to argue with me about that.

Yall are playing at a very high level and should be excited but you haven't won anything that matters under Saban yet and his NC at LSU has absolutely nothing to do with yall.

As for you being the first one to take your lumps and eat crow, you'll have to forgive me if I raise the bullcrap flag on you there.  From what I've seen from you, I just can't give you the benefit of that doubt.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> You don't want me to do that so I won't.  It really doesn't matter, it's just funny how clever you seem to think you are.  That along with the fact that you would rather die than admit you were wrong about something.
> 
> That slays me.  How highly you and one or two others think of yourselves.  I mean it's funny but it's hard to understand.
> 
> ...





yeah, you are not a homer, and you are very clever, I suppose you didn't see my recent post on Auburn and Crompton, and yeah I did argue with you that BAMA was not #1 about two or three weeks ago...before I saw BAMA and Texas and UF play a few games,...things change...we may very well get upset this weekend and we may not make it to the SECC,...raise the bullcrap flag all you want, but before you do, go back and check my post immediately following the Utah debacle,..oh, and I think I praised UF for beating us...not that that is laudable in and of itself, but you know not from what you speak


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 14, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> yeah, you are not a homer, and you are very clever, I suppose you didn't see my recent post on Auburn and Crompton, and yeah I did argue with you that BAMA was not #1 about two or three weeks ago...before I saw BAMA and Texas and UF play a few games,...things change...we may very well get upset this weekend and we may not make it to the SECC,...raise the bullcrap flag all you want, but before you do, go back and check my post immediately following the Utah debacle,..oh, and I think I praised UF for beating us...not that that is laudable in and of itself, but you know not from what you speak



I'm a homer?  Perhaps.  But you are a hypocrite so i guess that kind of balances the books.  Don't send me your post history man.  If you know you said those things then good enough.

I also remeber tipping my hat to Bama last year after yall handed us our butts, to which you said, "You have class."  or something along those lines.

Yet now you seem to argue just for the sake of arguing.  I like to debate as much as anybody but some of the stuff that you quibble over is pretty ridiculous.

As far as not knowing what I'm talking about, I'm probably guilty of that from time to time vis a vis other programs.  But you are no different in that regard.  Like I said, a hypocrite.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 14, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> SGD you have no logic
> Tell me please where I "claimed" Saban's LSU NC as BAMA's?
> What part of "no" don't you understand?
> Stating that Saban has done it before,...and to this point is in position to attempt it again is in NO way a claim of LSU's NC
> I am slow myself, but I am beginning to understand that your use of the phrase "Word salad" is simply a feeble attempt by you to brush off what your clearly can not comprehend...



I missed this little gem.  Well sense we agree that Saban's NC at LSU has nothing to do with yall, stop invoking it as some sort of assurance that yall will capture one with him.  How many coaches have won titles at multiple programs?  Not many.  So the odds are extremly long.

As far as you being slow, I don't know you so I can't say.  I don't really think that you believe that though.

But I'm pretty sure of one thing, I'm not in any danger of getting anything that I can't comprehend from you.  You may not be slow but you aren't gonna say anything that deep.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 14, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> No problem Smoke, we'll just agree to disagree...
> If you can't see the difference in the past 2 tide teams compared to three years ago, then nothing that i can point out will make any difference.
> If 2 years from now, BAMA hasn't won or played for a NC,...I'll be the first one on here to eat crow and take my lumps



And that is EXACTLY what I mean when I say that about CMR. The 2000s have been vastly different from anything since Herschel played his last down in Athens. No question Saban is and has been good for your program, just as there is no doubt the same holds true for CMR in Athens


----------

